# Speaking of Big Poodles and Their Hips...



## kukukachoo (Jul 26, 2012)

...Dude's seems to have injured his. 

He got a burst of energy this morning and, unlike his typical, one-speed-only self, decided to chase Daisy and play keep away with her ball. I was literally laughing out loud because it was soooo unlike him. That joy soon ended because as soon as he stopped and tried to walk up the porch steps he started crying. That was at 8:00AM today.

I gave him a pain pill leftover from having him fixed a few months ago, and even with that he is still crying every time he sits, stands or moves in certain ways.

I've checked his paws and rubbed all over him to see if I could find an external injury, but nothing. I guess I'll see how he does over the weekend but if no improvement, I suppose we will be at the vet's office Monday.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Sorry to hear about this. I hope he is comfortable and that it turns out to be no big deal. Let us know what happens.


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

Aw, poor Dude! Have you noticed before if he is kind of sensitive? With Indy, she's a big strong dog but one tiny little thing happens and she is noisily complaining, like one time she peed in the flower bed and she didn't like the plants touching her legs, ha,ha! I was right there and saw the whole thing. Anyway, I hope he's just being a little sensitive about pulling a previously unused muscle, poor guy.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Poor Dude! Hope to hear it's something minor and short term......This Fan will be waiting for scene 2 Act 2 on Monday! Hugs from Me, and warm wet kisses from Molly !!!!!

:director::hug:


----------



## kukukachoo (Jul 26, 2012)

Thanks, everyone! 

You know, Indiana, now that you mentioned it I do recall his previous owner actually saying something along those lines (he's a big baby when he gets hurt kind-of thing). I'm going to hope that's all it is and that he just needs a few days to heal.


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

kukukachoo said:


> Thanks, everyone!
> 
> You know, Indiana, now that you mentioned it I do recall his previous owner actually saying something along those lines (he's a big baby when he gets hurt kind-of thing). I'm going to hope that's all it is and that he just needs a few days to heal.


Oh I hope so too. I just remembered another time when I had Indy on a leash, and a big goofy golden retriever popped up on the path in the park to say hi and startled her...WELL you would've thought he took her leg off by the shrieking she did! And he was 4 feet away! So she is one hot-house flower, my big beautiful girl  Hope Dude is as well!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I wish Lily was a drama queen a bit more than she is for these things. She will go skidding across the deck after a misstep and get up and keep going most of the time. She can be wildly reckless. I hope this is a drama event for you. I hadn't thought of that since I don't see it my my dogs, but I sure know a few who are dramatic and wear their hurts like badges of honor.


----------



## kukukachoo (Jul 26, 2012)

well, no more crying today! appears big fella is just a big wimp! LOL! well, i suppose it is a good thing in this case. have a great weekend everyone


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

So glad Dude is okay.  It sounds like it's been a very long time since he romped and played. He probably used muscles he didn't know he had. They sounds like they are getting along really well.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Glad to hear good news. We need to remember that they should warm up to big exercise just like us. I try to be very careful in the early summer with swimming to ease Lily and Peeves into it. Otherwise they moan all night when they have overdone it.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Whew!!!!


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Lily good point!!! Thanks for saying that, very useful info to me. 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## pinkteaji (Dec 7, 2012)

Speaking of hips, I thought I'd ask here instead of making a new thread, but I was wondering what precautions or measures could I take to make sure my spoo doesn't get hip displaysia or decrease his chances of getting it. My Spoo is 47 lb male and he LOVES to jump. Like you would not believe LOL! I'm afraid this is going to make his hips worse in the future when he's older but it's just something he's been doing since he was a puppy and he really really enjoys it. Are there any supplements I should get him started on that helps with bones and what not??


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Pinkteaji. Im very worried too... Lou is 7 months old and people are always commenting on how big she is, I hopger hips and general heath will be fine.. 
Great questions about precaution and supplements! I look forward to see answers on that . Thank u 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

When young, it is important to feed large breed puppy formula to slow down their growth so that there is balance between muscle and other soft tissue development vs. bone growth rate. You can consider giving a joint health supplement, but that won't prevent hip dysplasia. It will help prevent wear and tear on joints. Proper weight management is important to reduce stressful wear on joints as well. Hopefully your dogs are from lines where the hips are good or excellent on OFA or Penn Hip going back into the pedigrees. Even that doesn't guarantee there won't be problems though.


----------



## pinkteaji (Dec 7, 2012)

lily cd re said:


> When young, it is important to feed large breed puppy formula to slow down their growth so that there is balance between muscle and other soft tissue development vs. bone growth rate. You can consider giving a joint health supplement, but that won't prevent hip dysplasia. It will help prevent wear and tear on joints. Proper weight management is important to reduce stressful wear on joints as well. Hopefully your dogs are from lines where the hips are good or excellent on OFA or Penn Hip going back into the pedigrees. Even that doesn't guarantee there won't be problems though.


When do you suggest we switch over from puppy formula to adult formula, because Shelton (spoo) was in a service dog problem, I had no control over when he switched to adult (which was at 6 months old). I just want to know for future personal puppies  


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I would check with your vet, but between 6 and 9 months I think is average.


----------



## pinkteaji (Dec 7, 2012)

Okay great, thank you!!  


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Lou and pinkteaji: Did your poodles come from parents with Good or Excellent graded hips? Are the majority of the dogs in the pedigree graded with Good or Excellent hips? If so, the chances of hip problems really are pretty slim, though there are always exceptions.

As far as what you can do to get the best of your dog's genetics - no road work or long distance/ strenuous exercise until the growth plates have closed. Don't feed any puppy or "growth formula" kibbles - watch the calc/phos. content. Don't overfeed.

Just enjoy your pup. What will be will be. If you have real concerns, hopefully you can discuss these with your breeder, who should know his/her line well enough to tell you if you need to be concerned.


----------



## pinkteaji (Dec 7, 2012)

When do the platelets generally close? Shelton was donated by a breeder in New York to service dog organization so unfortunately I don't know who is parents were. I do know that the the breeder/business is called Alexander Poodles, LLC. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------

